# safe to give out ac number & sort code?



## paperclip (8 Jan 2008)

hi, if you're selling something online, and want the money transfered into your account, is it safe to give out your acount number and sort code?


----------



## Stifster (8 Jan 2008)

you should set up a paypal account www.paypal.ie

or ask Jeremy Clarkson http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7174760.stm


----------



## paperclip (8 Jan 2008)

paypal sucks, was charged 5 euro to receive money


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

Having your current account raided would probably suck more than €5!


----------



## irishlinks (8 Jan 2008)

Every time you send someone a cheque you give them your account details and your signature! No one seems to think paying by cheque is dangerous?
Giving someone your account number should be less risky in my view than giving them a cheque. I wouldn't pay by direct transfer for goods myself - but as you are receiving the money and are not going to send the goods till you get paid - there should be no problem. People do it all the time.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

irishlinks said:


> Every time you send someone a cheque you give them your account details and your signature! No one seems to think paying by cheque is dangerous?


Yes but (a) often cheques are only given to somebody whose integrity you can vouch for some other way (e.g. by having actually met them etc.) (b) sending bank details over the internet by email etc. is not the same as handing a cheque and (c) in this case the other party may also have other personal details that a cheque payee would not.


----------



## paperclip (8 Jan 2008)

how can someone, who has your account number, and sort code, withdraw money from your account?

will your bank give you back the money they gave to somone else?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

paperclip said:


> how can someone, who has your account number, and sort code, withdraw money from your account?


Did you read the _BBC _link that was posted earlier?


----------



## paperclip (8 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Did you read the _BBC _link that was posted earlier?



i did, but it didn't explain how he did it.

how did he set up a direct debit...... did he just ring the bank, with account number, sort code and address!

surely it can't be that easy to remove funds from someones account


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

paperclip said:


> how did he set up a direct debit...... did he just ring the bank, with account number, sort code and address!
> 
> surely it can't be that easy to remove funds from someones account


Fill in a _DD _mandate form with the above details and a forged or arbitrary signature and I reckon it will work in most or all cases (i.e. I can't see the signature being checked as a matter of course). Maybe you can get _Jeremy Clarkson's_ signature online though if you want to be even more accurate?


----------



## FredBloggs (8 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Fill in a _DD _mandate form with the above details and a forged or arbitrary signature and I reckon it will work in most or all cases (i.e. I can't see the signature being checked as a matter of course). Maybe you can get _Jeremy Clarkson's_ signature online though if you want to be even more accurate?


 
Presumably Jeremy Clarkson is entitlled to a refunfd from his bank of the funds they allowed out of his account?
Surely everytime t you write a cheque you're giving out your details so if the banks could willy nilly pay out funds on dodgy direct debits then everyone is at risk?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Presumably Jeremy Clarkson is entitlled to a refunfd from his bank of the funds they allowed out of his account?


True - I would expect so if there was fraud involved.


----------



## Stifster (8 Jan 2008)

Looks like they won't have to give him the money back (however seems to be a loophole for charities) as there was no mistake by the bank and essentially he asked for it to be done.



> The fraudster set up a direct debit using Clarkson's bank account details and paid the money to the British Diabetic Association, one of many organisations which do not require a signature to set up a direct debit.


----------



## rosiemc (8 Jan 2008)

I love it, Jeremy Clarkson deserved that.

But it is worrying that there is such a loop hole. How did he ask for it to be done? Surely any withdrawl of money from your account would have to be authorised by you and since this wasn't the bank must have been at fault?


----------

